# Older McClelland Christmas Cheer tins for sale



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

With everyone getting excited about pipes and tobacco I thought that I would throw this offer out there. I wrote about McClelland's Christmas Cheer in another post and I was going through my cellar and saw that I had some older versions that I had extras of. I've listed them below and how much they would be. These are all 100 gram tins (the big ones). I might have more than I listed but I'm pretty sure that I'm correct with what I have below. I'm at work and trying to remember how many tins of each I had. Please PM me if you are interested. If someone wants to order the whole lot then we can make a better deal.

Here is some more info on Christmas Cheer:

_Each buying season, the fine folks at McClelland look for tobaccos of exceptional quality and distinctive character. To treat their discriminating customers to the singular pleasure of a tasting of the very finest in tobaccos of a particular vintage, not worrying about maintaining the flavor and appearance of this product into future years but actually striving instead to present the unique character of a single crop and area. This fine vintage tobacco is handblended and aged in pressed cakes to develop natural mellowness. Then their limited edition Christmas Cheer is available for each of us. This blend is naturally sweet and the aroma of this blend is like no other._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*McClelland Christmas Cheer 2004 Vintage - 1994 Crop*

"This 2004 blend is made with a special selection of the rich, smooth, mahogany North Carolina flue-cured crop of 1994 ripened to perfection in the Oxford area."

*$28.75 + $5 shipping
1 tin available*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*McClelland Christmas Cheer 2005 Vintage - 1997 Crop*

"This 2005 blend is made with a special selection of deep orange, sun-dappled flue-cured Virginia from the Middle Belt crop of 1997."

*$26.75 + $5 shipping
1 tin available*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*McClelland Christmas Cheer 2006 Vintage*

"The 2006 blend is made with a special selection of ripe orange-red flue cured Virginia from the Old Belt crop of 1999."

*$16.00 + $5 shipping
2 tins available*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*McClelland Christmas Cheer 2007 Vintage*

"The 2007 blend is made with a special selection of red, ripe, mellow flue cured Virginia from the Middle Belt crop of 2001. Smooth with rich undertones and natural sweetness and zest, this excellant Virginia should age beautifully."

*$14.00 + $5 shipping
2 tins available*


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

These have all been sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that was FAST! :sweat:


----------

